# vw corrado conversion



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

crashedup said:


> Hello I have a nice volkswagen corrado that I would love to convert full electric.
> I just started looking around in the forums.
> What I need is around 65 mile range top speed 100 miles an hour acceleration similar to stock vr6 corrado speeds so, 0-60 in around 6 seconds would be great.
> I was thinking of using the Kostov 11" alpha soliton 1 controller i supose
> ...


Cool car, I've always loved corrado's almost bought a vr6 a few years back.
You can design for the final range and get there in steps as long as you don't overload the cells when the pack is small. IE if you design for x capacity and 300v, but start with x capacity and 150v then double it later you just have to make sure the continuous and peak draw on the pack is still within it's limits. Using low voltage on a high voltage motor will also limit your RPM. I drove my 944 to work for a presentation a few months back and I peaked at around 2200rpm as far as power goes and 3000rpm under light load. That was running an 11HV, 288v motor on around 110v pack.

One of your biggest issues will be choosing a battery pack that will give you enough power without having to go with too large a cell that would end up being a very expensive pack. A123 20Ah cells are one of few that would fit your needs, but they need a lot of work to make into a pack.


----------



## crashedup (Oct 28, 2008)

so running a 250v motor like the kostov k11 alpha at half its voltage like say 120v would that influence top speed or acceleration?( until i have built up the whole pack) and could i program the controler to limit its curent output in the meanwhile?
for the batteries I was thinking about thundersky LiFeYPO4 90 amp hr cells
would those do what I need or do they not give a high enough discharge rate?


----------



## Plamenator (Mar 6, 2009)

120V will limit your top speed significantly as motor will be difficult to spin above 3000rpm. Torque will be the same so no problems in low speeds but you would need to shift up earlier so a bit detrimental to range too (higher gear uses more amps).

The classic Winston/Calb cells only have about 5.0-5.5C peak discharge so you are looking at 500A at most from your cells. You either need to upgrade to at least 130-160Ah cells (or install 90 cells of 90Ah each, while limiting max motor voltage) or move down to SolitonJR.

A123 or Headway are better but significantly more expensive.


----------



## crashedup (Oct 28, 2008)

ok and putting in a smaller motor like the 9" in that case, would that be better or to small to have the performance i want?
where is it marked on the kostov site , peak amps for the motor? the 11"alpha draws what under load or peak? 1000A?


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

crashedup said:


> ok and putting in a smaller motor like the 9" in that case, would that be better or to small to have the performance i want?
> where is it marked on the kostov site , peak amps for the motor? the 11"alpha draws what under load or peak? 1000A?


A 9" motor won't be much different in the area's you are looking at. I would suggest doing some more reading on batteries, with your goals right now you need a pack that can do 1000A peak. 90A TS doesn't even make the list of choices for 1000A peak. 60Ah of A123 will, and you could work up there in voltage to add range and draw less from the pack. There aren't a lot of options for the range/performance and upgrade step that you want to get there.
(I'm doing pretty much the same as you want in my 944, starting with a small low range pack, and working up to about 60 miles range and short term high power when I want it, I've looked for all the ways and choices are limited)


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Like RW said to you, learn about battery.
Regardless of you choose between a Kostov Alpha, a Warp 9 or a used forklift motor, if you don't have a powerful battery pack, your motor won't be powerful.

If money is a challenge, you can save by buying a used forklift motor like me (despite my incident) or DIYguy's and others members.
Some searchs and skills need.


----------



## lowcrawler (Jun 27, 2011)

Also note 'peak' vs 'continuous' ratings for batteries. You certainly don't need 1000A for 1 hour crusing on the freeway, you'd likely need less than 100A for that. A 8-10C 'burst' rate (a few seconds) with a 3-5C continuous rate isn't unheard of in the affordable lithium options. CALB for instance is rated at <10 second bursts of 8C. Sinopoly is rated for 5C bursts, etc...


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

"CALB for instance is rated at <10 second bursts of 8C."

Depends on the cell size for the 10 second ratings. 100Ah is 8C. 130Ah(8C) and above 180Ah(5.5C)is 1000 amps. Smaller cells from 40-70Ah are 10C.

I think I remember seeing 5C and 8C charts on 100Ah Sinopoly cells in the Sinopoly thread.


----------



## matthieu149 (May 9, 2011)

Hi! How is your project going?


----------

